
Too Lit: The Exploding Fidget Spinner Teardown - jerryr
http://mindtribe.com/2017/09/too-lit-the-exploding-fidget-spinner-teardown/
======
Dunedan
When looking at certifications be aware of CE (Conformité Européenne) vs. CE
(China Export):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE_marking#China_Export](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE_marking#China_Export)

